# Before the NOI UB 42, OB 44 entries!



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Yahoo! There are 42 utility B and 44 Open B entries at the show on the Thurs prior to the NOI! 
All the great competitors gathering to warm up and show before the big event. That will be as much fun to watch as the NOI itself! I took the day off to watch...Yahoo!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh great .. now I can throw up a day or two early!..ROFL!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Oh great .. now I can throw up a day or two early!..ROFL!


You made me chuckle right out loud! I'll bet you won't be the only one who feels like tossing their cookies!
Best of luck to you!
I am so excited!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't wait to hear about it!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd be interested in seeing if there's more "training" in the ring at this trial than normal.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I'd be interested in seeing if there's more "training" in the ring at this trial than normal.


I would hope the judging panel would be all over that and excuse them if they try. With an event this big you know they will try it.....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Repeat after me.....
I will not be intimidated......
I will not be intimidated......
I will not be intimidated.......
Okay so maybe this will work...
I will not pass out...
I will not pass out...
OMG!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Repeat after me.....
> I will not be intimidated......
> I will not be intimidated......
> I will not be intimidated.......
> ...


Do you want me to get you a valium


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Bring a bottle of wine!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have to tell you guys.. Everytime I think of going this far for one show of this caliber I keep asking myself..."what the @!#%@! was I thinking?". I am not in their league and would never kid myself to think otherwise. I want to go and not embarrass myself and I want everyone to see the awesome Titan I see everytime we work together. I know I will continue to be scared until I get there and settle in. I am hoping to just concentrate on one exercise at a time in front of me and not watch the others. Thanks you guys for letting me joke and tease.. it helps relax me..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't worry about what happens once you get there. Go as a celebration of what you two have accomplished together, have fun, and enjoy the honor. Who cares what happens once you actually get there - look how awesome you are as a team just to get to go!

And and about the wine - really - I know several an OTCH handler that keep a bottle in the car and go out and drink a glass if they're really nervous. LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I know that feeling!!

But, you and Titan not only deserve the honor of being there - you have EARNED it 

Go Team Titan  and the wine sounds like a good idea too (and I don't even touch wine) !




Titan1 said:


> I have to tell you guys.. Everytime I think of going this far for one show of this caliber I keep asking myself..."what the @!#%@! was I thinking?". I am not in their league and would never kid myself to think otherwise. I want to go and not embarrass myself and I want everyone to see the awesome Titan I see everytime we work together. I know I will continue to be scared until I get there and settle in. I am hoping to just concentrate on one exercise at a time in front of me and not watch the others. Thanks you guys for letting me job and tease.. it helps relax me..


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes you are in their league! You don't see the rest of us mere mortals being invited. You've already won by just being invited.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You are going to be fine! You earned the right to be there, so you are prepared. Please have a great time! You and your partner can show them how it is done. 

I remember YEARS ago, when I was in horses, I got to go to Florida for the first time, working not showing. But all the BIG NAME horse people were there. It was the first time I saw "GEORGE MORRIS" He was the trainer god, the person EVERYONE wanted to train with, and he does still produce a lot of winners and international champions. I watched him go in the ring, and he galloped up to the first fence, jumped ahead of his horse and it CHIPPED BIG TIME to the first fence. I grinned and said to my self... that puts everything in perspective. EVERYONE is capable of mistakes, no one is perfect. 

Have fun! That is the most important part. Can't wait to hear about it. I have a bunch of friends preparing to go to the agility invitational.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You will do fine, I watched your video, you are an amazing team, and you absolutely deserve to be there! I cannot wait to see you, should I bring a bottle of wine!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, I remember hearing on the radio that the Chargers center who has been with the team 7 years, sometimes throws up before games... So you are not alone!

You will not be intimidated, you will not pass out.

You will have a big fan club!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> You will have a big fan club!!!


:--appalled:


----------

